# Dremel stand or drill press for scroll work?



## cdaniels

So after working with my new scroll saw it's more apparent that I need some kind of drill press. Question is do I just get the dremel press since I have the biggest dremel available( love the tool) or do I dive in and get a tabletop drill press? Keep in mind I'm in a wheelchair so a big press is a no go. Don't know what to get but want to keep it at 200$ or less. Percolate the advice.

Iron Sides


----------



## Redoak49

I think that a bench top drill press might be useful and there are quite a few for under $150. You may need to get an adapter to handle the very small drill bits. That is what I do.

The people who do a lot of fretwork where you need to make a lot of very small holes sometimes use a specialty small drill press made specifically for doing that. You might read some more on the Scrollsaw Woodworking and Crafts website/.forum


----------



## Don1

I use a drill press but Seyco has this one for $129 which may work for you.
http://www.seyco.com/category/sdrill.html
Don R


----------



## PLK

Cdaniels,

Being in a wheel chair, are you able to stand for brief periods? I ask this because a lot of drill presses require changing belt locations on pulleys on top of the drill press to change speeds. If you are solely in your chair alone that might pose problems if you have the need to change the speed on the drill press. Do you have a helpful hand near by?

I have 3 dremel's even the most robust of them will not match a true bench top drill press. If you have the means of changing the belt ever so often for speed changes I would recommend a bench top drill press. If this is not an option for you I would go with the dremel press option.

Paul


----------



## Finn

I have a bench top drill press and a Dremel tool drill press. I do a LOT of scroll saw work and I drill all my starter holes at an angle (Doing inlay work) with the Dremel set up. I have a Black and Decker rotary tool mounted in my Dremel drill press accessory, using a 1/16" drill bit, and it works fine for me. I tried using my much larger drill press for this but found that it broke the small drill bits much to easy to suit me.


----------



## TheDane

cdaniels-I would go with the Dremel with a plunge router base setup instead of a drill press. You already have a Dremel and the plunge base can be had for under $50 … here is the one I have:
http://www.toolbarn.com/dremel-335.html?gclid=CjkKEQjwk9CcBRDEopHmnZa5td8BEiQAr2BckNUesc_9XT0xZKgw57V11skMA1m1T4psxAfuzyckeGHw_wcB

While there may be other uses for a drill press, the Dremel is much easier to handle and can take much smaller bits than a standard drill press chuck.

I have a drill press as well as a Dremel with a plunge base and use the Dremel for all of the entrance holes in my scroll work.


----------



## kepy

The Dremel plunge router base is much more useful than the drill press attachment as it does not limit the size of the material.


----------



## JesseTutt

+1 for what TheDane said. I have one from Milescraft and it works ok. You could add angled shims with double sided tape if you need angled cuts.


----------



## jerrells

I use the Dremel drill press a lot but I also have a bench top for larger work. I think you could get by with the Dremel for a long time.


----------

